
How I Decide Who Gets Banned on OkCupid - jstewartmobile
http://nymag.com/thecut/2017/02/banned-from-okcupid-sexting-moderation.html?mid=nymag_press
======
wallace_f
From the article: > A user’s wife wrote to OkCupid requesting we disable a
“fake” account that was “posing” as her husband. Since using someone else’s
photo is against site policy — the woman’s husband said the account wasn’t his
— we banned it, choosing not to mention that all of the account’s network
traffic was coming from their home.

Would this choice had been taken to avoid legal issues, to avoid further
queries/dramas, or due to some, for lack of a better way to put it 'I got your
back, bro' type of morality?

~~~
duskwuff
Who cares what the truth of the situation is? The person who either owns the
account, or is being impersonated by it (depending on who you believe), wants
that account to be closed. The obvious solution is to oblige them. :)

------
kevsim
> I was surprised anyone could have such a poor understanding of asterisks.

Amazing :-)

